# once recovered



## Jonngliniak (Jun 11, 2013)

once you have recovered what are the chances of it returning .


----------



## Jurgen (Aug 3, 2013)

"Depends on how you "recover"", some will say.


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2013)

Jurgen said:


> "Depends on how you "recover"", some will say.


">.> psychic

Any way, the more you learn in the process of recovery the less likely a relapse is.


----------



## Jonngliniak (Jun 11, 2013)

Yea hopefully i still have to deal with my anxiety and how do you feel?


----------



## StandAlone (Jan 22, 2013)

I recovered from an 8 month period of hell, and then relapsed 4 months later. I take full responsibility though, both times were drug induced. I'm walking proof that it can happen again easily if you don't have it in the back of your mind. My suggestions are to stay on your meds for as long as you could(I didn't). If you decide to party, give it at least like 6 months, I only gave it one. If it wasn't for that one month of calmness though, I probably would've relapsed right away. And if you party, make sure to not do it too much or too frequently.. Also, don't worry about Dp when you feel better, just use it as an excuse to not do stupid things. It won't come back if it doesn't have a reason to. Little stressors aren't ganna cause it to come back, but a lot may. Just chill out and reflect when that happens, that's where I screwed up. You asked what it feels like to feel better, and i'd say it's like winning a lottery, honestly. It's the best feeling in the entire world.. It makes you appreciate everything in life so much more. Hope this helped, good luck


----------



## Jonngliniak (Jun 11, 2013)

can you recover without medication though


----------



## StandAlone (Jan 22, 2013)

Yeah, I prefer to not take medication. But when you're really bad, people tend to lean towards it to hopefully feel some relief. If you don't need it, good for you!


----------

